# 1998 Klein Stage Geometry



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

anyone have the geometry on the old Klein Stage frames? I'm trying to help a friend compare his setup to new frames, especially in relation to head tube length, wheelbase, and angles.

Thanks,


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

best to use a tape measure and good judgement comparison


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Maybe this can help?

http://archive.kleinbikes.com/us/archive/index.html


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, as I can't seem to find the older frames on the website, it looks like I'll be breaking out the tape measure and angle level. Not ideal, but should probably work sufficiently well.


----------

